# Channel 4 Cutting Edge - Surrogacy



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Next Mon at 9pm on C4 there is a Cutting Edge prog looking at surrogacy. In particular a surrogate who had 7 babies for other people without having any children of her own.

Will be watching


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

That will be interesting to watch 
I will be watching to 

Jo
x x x


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe they are covering a UK couple who went to the US to have twins using IUI and a very experienced surrogate.

Should be a good watch.  I've set the Sky+...

Amanda


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know.

I will be watching for sure.
Thanks again.
Carolyn xxx


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Definately one not to miss x x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

I will also be watching ... I only realised it was on by chance...

It being about a couple who goes to USA - I thought it was difficult to get a parental order if you go abroad ...


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Hi Tweetiepie

Before we decided to use our own snow babies with my sister, we looked into going to the US for surrogacy tmt as we were not sure that my eggs were up to it.  I know that to get a parental order here in the UK then one parent must be genetically linked to the child.

We were investigating my dh’s swimmers, donor eggs and taking my sister as surrogate. (Too expensive for us to use a surrogate over there)

Think that we talked this all through with Natalie (lawyer who is all over this subject) and it would have worked but cannot recall all the detail now.

The clinic in Washington (Shady Grove) was certainly up for helping us and do lots of surrogacy.

It may vary from country to country if I recall correctly.

Hope this is of some help to you.  Happy for you to PM me if you have any specific questions and I can try to help as I got quite a lot of info from them about their programme if you are interested.

Lots of Luck
Carolyn  xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Prof Waffle

Have set the sky+

Siobhan x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Saw an ad for this last night - bit worried they may be taking a tabloid style approach   It would be a pity if they do.


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

They did ask me to take part, but I declined precisely for the same reasons you are concerned about Blu.

Sensationalist tabloid style journalism just isn't me and the way it was explained to me had warning lights flashing all over it.

I hope I'm wrong but after seeing the trailor for it, I fear I am not.

Amanda


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hope not    Did anyone just see the interview on This Morning on ITV ... about surrogacy??


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ive set the Sky+ for it


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed the intrview with Fern and Phil on This Morning, but I heard it was quite enlightening.  It was Carol who lives in France and has had a dozen surrogate children (plus her own).  I believe she is appearing in the show tonight. 

The programme makers must be so pleased that so many people are talking about their programme prior to airing.  The best sort of publicity.


Amanda


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

I think they have taken the scandalous approach rather than the true story of the kind of journey we have been having. I know it doesn't work well for everyone and we are lucky, but I wish they would show more of the positive side. Still, will reserve judgement until I have seen it...
xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi 

I just watched it and I didnt think it made surrogate mothers look bad.  I think it made the IPs look a little harsh eg the Russian IM was a little harsh with the children ... 

I think the programme made me realise how friendship is so so important during a surrogacy journey.  Personally I would like to have a genuine long lasting friendship with a surro mum that would help us.  Otherwise I could see it being quite difficult...

I think the programme dramatised some parts with the music ... they put a strange type of music at one point making it seem like the whole things is odd, which I found annoying.  

The surro mums in the programmes seemed lovely - especially Amanda, the first time surro mum!!

Im quite excited as today I contacted COTS asking them to arrange our info session ... its all very exciting...  

Tweets xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't think that they were portraying the SM's in a bad light, but like all TV they wanted a story and some drama - so had they all had a close relationship/friendship it wouldn't have got what they wanted !! -  I thought that the basis of a successful surrogacy was having a freindship - there were so many q's I would have liked the reporters to ask both parties but didn't, like how did they choose each other,we saw the lady looking through profiles,the  process they went through, were all the SM's from COTS? the legal and practical side of things and considerations.

L x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

I to watched this and was amazed that none of them had a close realashionship with the surros b4 the pregnacys,they all look strained to me ,which kinda put me off,i know if im ever lucky enough to find a surro i would want a bond there before even getting to pregnancy stage,its stressfull enough worrying about them handing baby over at the end(thats always on my mind,even with legal contracts)without not getting on with them..was interesting though..i to would have liked the surros to have said how they decided to pick there ips..


----------



## HazelHello (Jan 12, 2009)

I am so glad that I looked into surrogacy and found fertility friends and a little wish BEFORE seeing this docu.

It was really hard. As surro also said they did not meet up socially so the IM has not got to know the children and the surro seemed to expect her to be perfect with them.  If your going to pick IP's with NO children, dont expect them to be good with yours.  Its not an automatic thing for most people.  I wonder if she will/has got to know her next set much better?

The america one, again no communication.  She didnt seem to want to get to know the IP's just be a surrogate for her own reasons.  I'm not saying thats bad - just different and not how many want surrogacy to be seen.

I felt very flat over it. I'm also glad DH knew of the other side of surrogacy first too!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I have just watched it as I missed it last night.

I am not sure this is how surrogacy really is, well its not from our experience.

The SM's came across fine, I did find the Russian IP a little hard , I think she could have come across a little more pleasant to the SM's children, she just seemed off most of the time, but then again if they haven't really met up very often, then they wouldn't really know her, its very hard to put across in such a small amount of time what a surrogate journey is really like.

I know not all journeys are good, we are just so pleased that we have our Caroline, and she will be a big part in our childs life , I just know she will be a very special auntie to our little one 

Jo
x x x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I watched it and did find all the relationships a bit strained. I would have liked to know why they chose each other.  I was watching from a different perspective as it is something I would love to do, but my DH says no and I do see why.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought the US woman and her recipient parents- is that the right term?- came across well. the recipient mother was deeply emotional when her twins were being born as you would expect. it's a huge moment and one she never thought she would experience.  

Amanda the British surrogate came across as warm, kind and generous I thought. She was good with her children and clearly loved children in general. she had the sort of maternal instinct we on FF all have probably. the less said about her recipient couple the better. 


Basically the surrogates came across well as kind well intentioned people giving life to babies who wouldn't otherwise be born and bringing joy to the recipient parents.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

i watched the programme and thought it was good, 3 of the surrogates were from COTs, but Carole is no longer with them.

With the American surrogate I think a lot of them, it is more business like, especially as her couple came from Britain, it would be very hard to have a close relationship as you never saw much of each other.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

"commissioning" - aagghh, what an awful term I agree!


i think there's definitely room for a docu where everyone is really excited for everyone else and happpy for them by the end. 
on the other hand, if I'd been the IM in it, I'd have been gratefully hugging the SM all day long so the filmaker would not have got a great result out of me!


----------

